# Yamaha 90 2 stroke modded propeller?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Talk to Jack Foreman and avoid dicking around for 6 months with twenty props. One shot one kill!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Talk to Jack Foreman and avoid dicking around for 6 months with twenty props. One shot one kill!


Thanks


----------

